# Owning 1 horse vs 2+horses



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

I know where you are coming from.

I have 6 horses in the paddock right now. Two rideable, an old pony and the young feral.

I work full time and find that even though they live in my paddock and I see them every day it's hard to give them that special time.

Sometimes they tell me by coming up and demanding a cuddle and a brush and the old mare just hangs around if she feels she's not getting enough attention. 

Some days I think one horse would definately be the proper thing to do, but I really couldn't get rid of my herd. Who would buy a bunch of broken down oldies - or even just take them?


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I've owned two horses before and at the time it worked for me, but these days I'm thankful that I can even have one because of our economy. I love my girl and I'm sure she's glad she doesn't have to share my attention or her carrots :wink:


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

I own 2 horses and it was easier when the one was a weanling-2yo as i wasn't worried if all i did was turn him out and then work my other one. Now that both are rideable i tend to work with one on one day and turn the other out while i'm working it, then the next day switch. after working all day i want to put 100% into a ride so after tacking/lunging and working/cooling ect. i really only have time for 1 each day, unless i want to get home at 10Pm at night, lol

i was keeping 2 fit for shows at the same time and that was hard, lots of long hours


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have the 4 but only 2 that we ride. This spring we will be starting the babys so the mares will be ridden less. Since my husband and I share the riding its really only 2 each so its not so bad as having to ride all 4 by myself. I wouldn't have more than 2-3 if it was just me riding. 1 if I boarded it with other horses.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i remember the days of just one horse and granite i love both my boys very much but i feel guilty about spending more time with one then the other. i miss having that extra money too because i have put myself up in a new bracket of horse broke lol i love them and i know i dont have to many years left with the old man hes 27 this year


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's funny. I owned just Pistol for the first 10 or so years and I always wished I had 2 so that I had someone to ride w/ me. We got old Black horse and things were great... next thing I knew... I was up to 6. Now it's really hard because I work full time, my husband is always on travel and I have a five year old so I get up first thing in the morning and feed/turn out then shower and get my boy ready for school and head off to work... then I get home, cook dinner and head out to the barn to maybe ride one horse (my coming 3 year old) and then cleans stalls, water, and feed.... 

I'm so used to cleaning and feeding that RIDING is actually the chore for me.... It kind of sux being this busy all the time... but, Pistol is 25 years old now and we've had 22 great years together so I don't mind caring for him. My old black horse is 30 and we've had about 15 years together... He deserves to be cared for..... 

It's a tough one.....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I totally understand how most of you find it hard to sell one or more of your horses. It's always something hard to do when you have grown so attached to them. I went thru with it a few months ago with the mare I owned and tho it was VERY difficult at the time, it is soooo much better now and I really don't have any regrets whatsoever about the decision I made. Luckily tho, I had the perfect buyer for her and the best home I could have hoped for.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it is also different when the horse is in the backyard as opposed to at a barn. I have done one or two horses at a time and much prefer the two because I have fewer concerns about one wanting to wander off to the neighbours... 

Then of course there is that I can ride with MDH sometimes or one of my boys which is nice to do. And I don't find that the work for two is any more really than the work for one. The only things I find negative are 1. that the food costs 'way more for two, especially when one is a PIG and 2. I don't have enough time for proper training of the younger girl, but I knew that going in so the timeline has been hugely extended to next year before I take her anywhere.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have 3, though I only personally own 2, my fiance owns 1 (well technically he owns 2 as I "sold" Vega to him, but she's still in my name and everything)

I do find it difficult to work all 3 in the winter as we have no indoor arena where I board.
When I only owned 2, I would work Vega and my fiance would work 2. It was actually nice having 1 green broke horse and 1 finished horse. Though when we found out Gem's arthritis, we stopped riding and really working him and just focused on getting him better. And then when he went lame and coliced, both of us focused in on getting Gem better and did little with Vega. When I was introducing him back to work, I'd only ride him for about 10-15 min (per the Vet's recommendation) and then I'd hop on Vega for more of a workout.

I lost a lot of confidence with her so I had put her up for sale and was looking for my next horse. My fiance was very hesitant to sell her as we would be splitting up Gem and Vega (they are very attached. He to her, more than she is attached to him), but we talked about it for a while and realized we'd be able to afford 3 horses.

I am thankful that I do have my fiance as he is eager to work with Gem again and to work with Vega, so I'll really only be working with 1.
If I was doing it by myself, I have no idea what I'd do, but I don't think I would be able to part with them. They have all taught me things and I know they still have things to teach me.

I've never just had 1 horse so I dont know how that is.

Sorry if this is long and a bit scattered.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I have 3, though I only personally own 2, my fiance owns 1 (well technically he owns 2 as I "sold" Vega to him, but she's still in my name and everything)
> 
> I do find it difficult to work all 3 in the winter as we have no indoor arena where I board.
> When I only owned 2, I would work Vega and my fiance would work 2. It was actually nice having 1 green broke horse and 1 finished horse. Though when we found out Gem's arthritis, we stopped riding and really working him and just focused on getting him better. And then when he went lame and coliced, both of us focused in on getting Gem better and did little with Vega. When I was introducing him back to work, I'd only ride him for about 10-15 min (per the Vet's recommendation) and then I'd hop on Vega for more of a workout.
> ...


No, thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

your welcome Kelly


----------

